# Apostrofo per UNA



## SOS..

Spesso mi trovo davanti a una domanda:

Devo mettere l'apostrofo nel linguaggio scritto dopo l'articolo "UNA", se la parola seguente inizia dalla vocale "A"?

Per esempio:

-un'amica
-un'autorizzazione
-un'assicurazione

ecc.


Faccio questa domanda perchè vedo scritto molto sovente anche l'articolo senza l'apostrofo: "una assicurazione".

Aspetto i vostri consigli.

Grazie mille.


----------



## M_07

SOS.. said:


> Ho sbagliato? Scusate.
> 
> Forse devo cercare ancora...Ma io non riesco a trovare la risorsa...


Ma no, non hai sbagliato credo....
Solo che non puoi postare due messaggi di seguito......
Per quel che riguarda la tua domanda è semplice.
Si apostrofa quando si incontrano due vocali.
Una amica=una' amica.
Una assicurazione=una' assicurazione.
Una autorizzazione=una' autorizzazione.
Non credo sia corretto  scrivere "una autorizzazione" o almeno non mi suona bene.


----------



## SOS..

Grazie mille del tuo aiuto...Sei stata gentilissima.

Un saluto!


----------



## olaszinho

L'apostrofo è una ricchezza per la lingua italiana, come lo è d'altra parte per il francese, consente di avere per una stessa parola o locuzione più alternative. La scelta in alcuni casi è dovuta a una maggiore scorrevolezza dell'enunciato. In certi casi tuttavia è obbligatorio usarlo in italiano: scrivere "uno amico" o "lo amico", "di altra parte", "di altronde", sarebbe scorretto. Ho sempre trovato lo spagnolo molto regolare come lingua, se paragonata a tutte le altre lingue latine. Basti pensare alle varie forme degli articoli determinativi o inderminativi italiani: lo, la, l' un, uno, una, un'. Non vi è alcuna logica nello scrivere un amico senza apostrofo ed un'amica con l'apostrofo e questo mi piace assai.


----------



## Olaszinhok

barking fellows said:


> ?? Come non v'è logica?
> "un amico" è articolo maschile UN
> "un'amica" è articolo femminile UNA, apostrofato perché la parola "amica" inizia per vocale.



Non direi: in un amico, un è il troncamento di uno, mentre in un'amica si ha l'elisione di una, per questo s'impiega l'apostrofo. Vi può essere una certa logica, ma è di certo poco afferrabile per un principiante d'italiano.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> in un amico, un è il troncamento di uno


Scusa, Olasz, ma ho il dubbio che _un _non sia il troncamento di _uno. Un _sembra essere il normale articolo indeterminativo maschile che si usa in tutti i casi (salvo, per eufonia, con aggiunta di -o davanti a z, s impura, ecc.). È questa, credo, la ragione per cui in _un amico_ non si mette l'apostrofo. In _un'amica _c'è chiaramente l'elisione della a perché _una _è sempre l'articolo femminile..
Mi pare che questo possa essere afferrabile anche da parte di un principiante - ma magari mi sbaglio su tutta la linea.

PS. Anche l'Accademia della Crusca, a proposito di 'un', non parla mai di troncamento.  Davanti a vocale, si usa ''la versione elisa di uno''  (quella normale) che non vuole l'apostrofo.
L'articolo indeterminativo | Accademia della Crusca


----------



## Olaszinhok

Leggi qui:
Articolo indeterminativo UN. Quando l’apostrofo e quando no. - Linkiesta.it
Forse questo è più prestigioso:
TRONCAMENTO in "La grammatica italiana"

Ad ogni modo, ho sempre letto e conosciuto quanto sopra indicato.


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione, Olaszinhok. La mia argomentazione era sbagliata, e stavo per annullare il mio #58 quando tu mi hai preceduto. 
Fa' conto che io non l'abbia scritto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non vorrei apparire come presuntuoso e arrogante, ma a mio parere l'articolo della Crusca riportato è piuttosto impreciso ed elusivo, in relazione all'argomento oggetto di discussione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Non direi: in un amico, un è il troncamento di uno, mentre in un'amica si ha l'elisione di una, per questo s'impiega l'apostrofo


Giustissimo. Ma alla fine si tratta solo di convenzioni perché sarebbe altrettanto logico pensare che "uno" si debba troncare davanti a consonante ed elidere davanti a vocale, come per "bel tipo/bell'amico". Ma ormai hanno deciso così...


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> Non vorrei apparire come presuntuoso e arrogante


Tutt'altro: hai ragione, quell'articolo è alquanto impreciso.


----------



## Francesco94

Vorrei esprimere il mio pensiero al riguardo (non avendo letto né l'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca né gli articoli dell'inserimento #59), sebbene quasi sicuramente verrà ritenuto alquanto bizzarro (difatti sto sorridendo mentre scrivo).
Gli articoli_ reali_ sono "uno" ed "una". Gli articoli "un" ed "un'" sono stati inseriti solo perché come da regola non si può usare l'articolo indeterminativo "uno" davanti ad una parola che inizia per vocale.
Perciò, "un" ed "un'" a mio parere sono in realtà il troncamento (sottinteso, ovvio) dei normali articoli indeterminativi.
L'elisione è usata solo per differenziare l'articolo indeterminativo femminile da quello maschile.

Entrambi comunque, nel parlato, vengono percepiti come una sola parola.
La differenza va inserita nello scritto, a secondo se l'articolo si riferisce ad una parola maschile o femminile.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Olaszinhok said:


> Ti prego di fornire delle prove per suffragare le tue affermazioni così tanto perentorie,  come ho fatto io al punto 59. Grazie.
> Ovvio che *un* è un articolo al pari di *uno, una ed un'*, ciò non toglie che sia in origine il troncamento di uno.



Penso di essere daccordo con voi, gli articoli sono *Uno *e *Una*, mentre *Un *è solo l'abbreviazione di *Uno*.

Facendo un confronto tra Italiano e Sardo ci sono alcune differenze nell'utilizzo dell'articolo maschile. Come in Italiano, anche in Sardo gli articoli *Unu *e *Una *vengono abbreviati quando sono seguiti da vocale. Ma al contrario dell'Italiano dove *Uno* è usato quasi sempre in forma abbreviata *Un *anche quando seguito da consonante (mi vengono in mente solo pochissimi termini dove si usa Uno per intero se seguito da consonante). In Sardo si usa sempre e solamente *Unu *non abbreviato anche quando seguito da consonante.


Spoiler



*Italiano - Sardo*
_
un cane - unu cane
un pollo - unu puddu
un capello/pelo - unu pilu
un tronco - unu truncu
un seme - unu semene
un nome - unu nomene
un cognome - unu cognomene_

etc.etc.


----------



## ohbice

Non so cos'è successo a questa discussione, solo trovarsi di fronte a rimandi al post 50 o 58 è un po' destabilizzante, visto che la discussione ha (col mio) 16 interventi...


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ohbice, questa discussione era proseguita erroneamente in un altro filone, quindi il mio rimando al punto 59 è senz'altro erroneo. All'interno dell'attuale argomento, il mio intervento con i collegamenti citati si trova al punto n. 7.


----------



## ohbice

Qindi qualcuno l'ha isolata dal resto e ne ha fatto un nuovo thread, mi stai dicendo. Niente di male, ma è un bel match orientarsi


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Qindi qualcuno .... ne ha fatto un nuovo thread


Prima era qui: Accenti in italiano.
Qui sopra al #8 bisogna adesso leggere ''stavo per annullare il mio #6 (invece di 58) quando tu mi hai preceduto''.


----------



## marco.cur

Gli articoli determinativi sono: _il_, _lo_, _la_, i, _gli_, _le._
Quelli indeterminativi _un_, _uno_, _una; un _corrisponde a _il_, _uno _corrisponde a _lo.
Treccani dixit.
Un'_ e _l'_ non sono articoli autonomi, ma elisioni di _una _e _lo_/_la_ rispettivamente.
E' vero che_ un_ ha origine come troncamento di _uno_, ma secondo la grammatica italiana è un articolo autonomo.


----------



## Olaszinhok

marco.cur said:


> E' vero che_ un_ ha origine come troncamento di _uno_, ma secondo la grammatica italiana è un articolo autonomo



Esatto.  E' certo che: un nasce come troncamento di uno; è sì un articolo autonomo e in uno la o non viene aggiunta perché la parola seguente comincia con certi nessi consonantici, semmai viene mantenuta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

marco.cur said:


> _Un'_ e _l'_ non sono articoli autonomi, ma elisioni di _una _e _lo_/_la_ rispettivamente.


Vero, ma in molte grammatiche contemporanee, soprattutto per stranieri, vengono ormai presentati come articoli autonomi, probabilmente per facilitarne l'apprendimento: si usano davanti ad una parola iniziante per vocale. In fondo è questo che serve imparare.
Mi scuso per questo mio secondo intervento, ma mi ero dimenticato di chiarirlo nel mio precedente messaggio. Ora è davvero tutto, non ho più nulla da dire sull'argomento.


----------

